# Hello



## lj2932 (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi, am new here. Need advice but I don't want to put it all in my hello post so will start another shortly.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM! Lots of folks can help out!


----------

